# Im new, so just saying Hello



## MrsF2014 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hiya Everyone, just introducing myself as i am new to the forum. 
I'm Kerry from SE London, I am 28 and have been married to OH for 6 months ,we are coming up to the 3 year mark ttc baby no1 
all my bloods i have had over time have come back fine, a scan of my ovaries came back fine to, and OH's SA came back fine. I had a Laparoscopy in October 2013 which diagnosed blocked tubes and adhesion's. my surgeon successfully unblocked them but of course there is no guarantee that my tubes will be functioning as they should, but he was pretty sure that i would fall pregnant within a year, which got me really excited, but i feel as if the lap and dye has done more harm than good as i am currently on CD4 of only my third AF since my lap. my previous cycle was 58 days! the one before that was 46 days and the one before that 58 days! before my lap my cycles were 35days tops. i went to my Doctor but she didn't seem to concerned about the long cycles and thinks the lap has just messed me up,(no s*** sherlock lol)

After lots of talks with OH, lots of thinking and loads of advice from a friend who has been through the same we have decided to not wait another year to be referred for IVF on the nhs and i have just booked a consultation with The Lister hospital to hopefully join there egg sharing programme, which i am very excited about!

Looking forward to chatting with ladies in the same boat.
lots of baby dust to all 
Kerry​


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Kerry, 

I just started on here yesterday, and I'm also from SE London.  So far the site has been great, getting a bit addicted though ha ha. Everyone on here is so supportive, I'm really looking forward to getting to follow peoples stories and hopefully return as much support as people are showing me.

I'm 35, DH is 39, we've been married for nearly 13 years, and after a few years ttc we are now going through our first ICSI cycle.  I just started DR buserelin injections yesterday, so starting to feel quite real now, exciting but I need to try to keep my feet on the ground and concentrate on 1 step at a time.

Anyway good luck with everything, keep us posted how you get on.

Take care and hopefully speak soon
x x


----------



## MrsF2014 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Bex, Thanks for the welcome 

I agree the site is a gooden, i have been lurking for a week or so haha, everyone seems to be so supportive, plus its nice to be able to talk to other ladies in the same boat. 

Where in SE London are you? 

Good luck with your cycle! everything crossed for you! 

Injecting myself is one thing i am really not looking forward to, i go all wobbly having blood tests lol but it will all be worth it! how long do you have to do the injections for? 

Kerry x


----------



## PKW (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm new on here too...my first post. I'm coming to terms with the fact that we can't have children naturally. We've been married nearly 4 hours and ttc over 2 years. Just found out we have make factor problems and my progesterone doesn't stay high enough. Doctor said that can be sorted. So, we are waiting for our last blood results before going private for icsi. I feel we've waited long enough so not waiting for NHS. 

It's been such an emotional roller coaster with friends all falling pregnant. Also just found out I have high risk hpv virus after smear. I'm really worried that this will delay our icsi and I have been feeling more and more positive but this has knocked me off the edge! Does anyone have any experience about IVF and hpv virus? I had abnormal cells just over a year ago which were removed...wondering if there aren't abnormal cells whether I can still go ahead or would have to wait for the virus to go? It's such an emotional roller coaster.

Good luck with everything to you all, it's right that you need to be made of strong stuff for this journey.

X


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi MrsF2014,

Welcome, I am fairly new too  .  Sorry to hear how things have been since your lap, I hope things settle down.  Hope all goes well in your first consultation.

Welcome PKW  .  My progesterone may not stay high enough either, I get spotting 3/4 days before AF arrives and have been TTC for three years.  What has your Dr suggested for the low progesterone?


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys

Made my apt for my scan today, all booked for Monday 7th April (just 2 weeks but will probably feel like forever). Exciting though.

*Kerry *- I think it's amazing that you're egg sharing, such a wonderful thing to do. I looked into it myself with the Bridge, but they wouldn't accept me as I don't know my dad and therefore can't track my medical history. . I'm living near Bromley and having treatment at Kings ACU, how about you? Don't worry too much about the injections, the first time is horrible having to stick yourself, but I honestly found they don't hurt at all. Seriously I hardly know it's gone in....sometimes just a tiny sting afterwards, but thats not even from the needle, just the solution....and I'm a wimp too when it comes to blood tests, I close my eyes, clench my teeth & my knee jigs up and down like a yoyo lol. As for how long I have to take them - well I started on Saturday, take them up until my scan on the 5th, and depending on how that goes, they will tell me how much longer I need to take them for, shouldn't be too much longer though. Have you booked your consultation yet, if so when is it?

PKW - Hi. Should I be congratulating you on being newly weds, or did you mean married for 4 years? lol. It's a lot to come to terms with, even now as positive as I usually am, sometimes I still can't believe we're going through this. But that's natural, having a baby is something that we take for granted from when we are little, and then to be told, 'er no actually things aren't going to be that simple for you', well seriously, is someone taking the **** or what? But you know what, I truly believe that what doesn't kill us makes us stronger, and when this finally does happen for us it will be all the more special......ok take your fingers out of your throat now lol. I haven't any experience with hpv, but it has been a long process for us, I suppose the main thing that got me through the wait was feeling like I was always doing something about it, I wrote a list of all the things that needed doing, and broke them down into even smaller tasks, each time something was done I would tick it off so that I could see the progress we were making. You can make the time when you have a long waiting period seem more productive too, by setting yourself tasks, i.e. things you need to find out about or research etc, that way you're always ticking things off and always making progress. Hope this helps.

Wisp - Hi. How far along the process are you? Is this your first cycle? So many interesting stories on here, and such a good place to be to let you know you're not alone.

Anyway, sending everyone positive vibes 
Take care and speak soon
xxx


----------



## PKW (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi again, 

Wisp - he hasn't given any feedback yet on the low progesterone as he told us at them same appointment as he said we couldn't conceive naturally. They've taken more bloods to check as well as AMH hormone drug ready for IVF. We have to have it with icsi. He said it wasn't a problem as with IVF they pump you full of hormones anyway. I think I will check with them that they keep me on them for at least 12 weeks if we're successful though as I've heard of some women losing their pregnancies due to being taken off progesterone following IVF. Hope this helps! What have they said about your possible low progesterone? 

Bex - yeah 4 years, not hours! Lol! Your words are wise and helpful and I'm trying to keep positive and imagine what the future may look like! Good advice on the lists and keeping proactive. I think that's the hardest thing for me at the moment as I feel so out of control. I just want to start and am hoping the HPV virus won't prolong things even more! It's so all consuming though - I feel I eat, breath and sleep IVF. How was the icsi cycle? That's what we're having too. Where are you based? We're Hampshire and hoping for Wessex fertility in Southampton. We need our final consultant appointment in April on NHS to get our latest results (they wanted more blood tests from me and DH) before we start. We're trying to time the ET for late July to correspond to holidays (I'm a teacher) but before my sister in laws wedding. Wishing you the best of luck- I read an IVF book and they said that positive thinking shouldn't be underestimated and to imagine your embryo growing inside of you. I've got everything crossed for you and I hope the two weeks doesn't feel too long! 

Thanks everyone - so good to chat! Xxx


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning!

PKW - Hi, we've only just started our treatment.  I had to take one month of microgynon contraceptive pill, and on the last day of that (Saturday just gone) I started my DR buserelin injections.  I will take these at least up until my scan on 7th April at which point they will tell me if and how much longer I need to take them for.  Then I can move on to the next set of injections which will get me ready for EC. Our nurse said we're looking at round about the end of April, so fingers crossed I'll get a nice belated bday pressie.  I'm based in SE London, getting treatment at Kings College ACU.  I work in a school too , as an HLTA in an SLD school....really challenging but I love it.  Things always seem so far off, but then before you know it appointments etc are on top of you.  Whats the name of that book, sounds interesting.

Off for morning study now (booo!)

Hope everyone has a good and stress free day.
xxx


----------



## PKW (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning,

Yeah, we're at the point where it all seems such a long way off...the waiting game. That why I have done research and reading to try to make me feel like I'm getting prepared. The book is called IVF and ever after by. Nichola Bedos. It's based on research and advice for each stage in the IVF journey including BFN and BFP. Apparently IVF parents are more anxious (really?! I can't see why!!) so there's advice on what to do in each step. I've only read up to the part of IVF treatment but it was useful to me, especially so early on in diagnosis. Schools are challenging places but good for distractions. I'm off with acute back pain today from lifting my niece! 

Fingers crossed for you still xxx


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi 1978Bex - I am not having IVF, but have been TTC for three years, I was prescribed Clomid last year, which I took for 8 months, but sadly no BFP.  At the end of that treatment the Consultant told us we weren't eligible for IVF on the NHS as DH has two children already  . I wasn't sure if IVF would have been the path for me, but it was devastating having the choice taken away.  Now I am having acupuncture and taking Chinese herbs, so we'll see....

PKW - It must have been hard hearing that you couldn't conceive naturally, there must have been a lot to take in. Well the Consultant we were seeing last year didn't tell me I had low progesterone, but I said to her I thought I must have because I get some spotting 3/4 days before AF each month.  She just said that there was no evidence that giving women progesterone in the Luteal Phase of the cycle helped to conceive, and that was that!  She didn't suggest anything to help with it, thats why I went to see a Chinese Medicine specialist to see if acupuncture and herbs would help balance my hormones.  

Baby dust to all!


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello Mrs F

Welcome to fertility Friends! 

As you';ve already seen, FF is a very supportive community and in my own experience I have found it an absolute lifeline. It's such a relief to talk openly about treatment, and infertility and all the emotional challenges it brings, amongst people that are going through the same and understand.

Here are a few links to help you navigate the site, but my best advice is to have a look around, you'll find where you feel most comfortable.

Some basic guidelines:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=529.0

Support for ladies with tubal factors:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

London support boards:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

The Lister clinic:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=492.0

Egg share

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0

Hope you find that helpful, so shout if you need more help, we're only a PM away 

good luck on your journey xx

Wendy


----------



## PKW (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Wisp, 

It's a frustrating and horrible time! I felt like my world had fallen apart and my DH had a lot to deal with. I'm so glad he's so wonderful and we're strong. I keep trying to think positively! My suspected low progesterone was confirmed by bloods but I thought it due to a short luteal phase. I bought the book 'taking control of your own fertility' which was so useful and ahead light on a lot of things for me (especially when still ttc naturally). So, I did my basal temps and had short luteal phase (between ovulation and ad starting). It's supposed to be about 12 days and my shortest was 9. I then started fertility reflexology which has been amazing for me- it checks your body is all working and awakens the hormones. I guess it's not for everyone but it has really helped me and I got a 12 day luteal phase and my af seemed to regulate. It was also important me time and my reflexologist is lovely and supports me through a good old chat too! My husband is now seeing her to improve sperm count ready for ivf. Hope this helps you- if you have a short luteal phase you could show the dr this. 

Baby dust to all- our time will come! X


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks PKW.  I have thought about reflexology as I think I would find it more relaxing than the acupuncture I am having!  I don't mind needles, but sometimes it makes me a little tense when they go in between my toes!  The length of my Luteal Phase seems okay, and my blood test for Progesterone was okay too, but as that was taken at 21, before the spotting usual starts it may have missed it.  Going to see my new GP next week, so will have a chat about it.  Thanks for the support,I am glad that the reflexology was relaxing and seemed to help you.


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning all,

Just checking in.

Hope everyones doing ok and staying positive.  Starting to get a few niggling worries, just being silly and totally unnecessary, but still trying to keep positive.  Hows everyone else doing?

xxx


----------



## PKW (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning! 

I think it's totally acceptable to have worries and niggles so try not to beat yourself up about them. But also, try to keep positive and think how close you are now! Think of everything that you've been through so far and visualise your body getting ready to have a baby! The IVF and ever after book says about having lots of rest and water. There is also a feed on here about diet during treatment which says about having at least 60g protein a day, a litre of milk (organic skimmed or semi skimmed) and lots of water. It also recommended pineapple juice but not fresh pineapple! It also said about keeping your womb warm! Sounds strange! It's Chinese medicine. It says about keeping it warm but not hot! Have a search, it's a good feed and I think doing things can help keep positive and give a bit of the control back. Good luck! I'm hoping to start in May -June time (bad timing for my 30th birthday but a good distraction!) and am ready to get going now! 

I'm off work as have seriously hurt my back so trying to keep positive and positive mental attitude away my virus so it doesn't stop me from starting!! 

Hope everyone has a good day.

PKW X


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok.

I ended up having a really low day yesterday, had no side effects and everything going well until then. Not sure if the busereling being a bugger, or if I'm just over thinking things. In any case feeling much better today, fingers crossed it stays that way. *PKW* - thanks for the info about the book and for your message yesterday, it really helps to know there are people supporting you who actually understand what you are going through.

Wisp - how are the Chinese meds going? how long have you been on them? Really hope this works out for you. A friend of mine has just been prescribed clomid around the same time I started DRing, so might come back to you for info if she needs it if thats ok.

Kerry - how are things going with you, any news yet?

I hope everyones staying positive and strong.

Take care and hope to hear from everyone soon

 XXX


----------



## MrsF2014 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Ladies, how are we all? hope your all doing ok! 

i recieved all my paperwork last week to fill out and there was ALOT lol just sent it all off, its starting to feel quite real now, roll on june for our appointment  its all im thinking about, and im sure im driving OH nuts talking about it all the time


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey MrsF,

You must be getting excited now.  It's not long to wait, but it will probably seem like forever! Just keep yourself busy and it will make the time go faster.  Really pleased for you that the ball is rolling.

xxx


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi 1978Bex,

Been on the Chinese meds since October last year, only going to take them for another month or so.  Having acupuncture too, sorry if I have told you that already.  No problem about getting in touch re: clomid.  Is your friend ovulating or not? I was but still prescribed it and I have heard fertility experts say that in that case it can be detrimental rather than helpful.


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey

Wisp - think she just started yesterday, but think it was because of the clomid.  Think she might have finished her 1st cycle now though, she was on it for about 10 days, does that sound right?  Any advice you have would be great.  Thanks Wisp.

Kerry - where in SE London are you?  Let us know when you hear back from the clinic.

PKW - hows your back? hope its getting better, I suffer from back probs myself so know how excruciating it can be.  Have you had your blood test results back yet? 

AFM - had bit of a meltdown at work yesterday, got myself worked up about having too much buserelin left in the vile when it should've been finished.  Ended up sobbing on friend at work lol, much better now, and at least I can laugh about it now.  Feelng quite positive and happy at the  mo, just hope it stays this way, at least for today.....feeling exhausted enough as it is being on these drugs without emotional upheaval ha ha.  I'm usually known as being an optimist, so I need to make sure that part of me stays intact lol.

Anyway have a good and positive day guys, hope you are all ok, and I look forward to hearing from you soon.

xxx   XXX


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Bex,

I used to take it for five days each cycle, I think it was from day 1 of my period.  I took it for 8 months.  I hope it helps your friend, I know it does help some people.

Have a good day


----------



## KittyKat39 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi I'm New to the site so thought I'd introduce myself I've been trying for 18months without any joy ? Am waiting to have a tubal patency am very nervous too..,Already have a 13 year old son so have been told will have to pay for any treatment which is very heart breaking so am feeling rather lost right now !!


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi KittyKat39,

Welcome to FF!  .  I'm really sorry to hear that you will have to pay, I think the system is awful.  We were also told that as my DH has two children.  It really doesn't feel fair does it.

Good luck with the tubal test.


----------



## PKW (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi all, 

How is everyone doing? I've been really busy at school doing book week and now it's finally the holiday! Yippee! Now in bed with a stomach bug....sounds about right for a teacher!! 

Thanks for asking Becs, my back is a lot better and was working again last week. It is so debilitating having a bad back isn't it! I like to be up and about and getting things done! I think my DH was pleased to have me tidying up around him again! 

I had a bit of a low a couple of weeks ago as everything feels so far away still but trying to be positive (hoping PMA will clear the HPV virus away as so worried that it will delay things). We're awaiting blood results- got meeting 28th April and 30th April for my virus so fingers crossed for both! We're looking at two more clinics this holiday so we can decide who we're going with and can get started! Just hope the consultant doesn't come up with anything else that we have! Fingers crossed. It is such a heartbreaking journey and this forum really helps - no one needs to suffer in silence! I see mothers not caring well enough for their children and it makes me want to scream! 

Welcome Kitty - sorry to hear about the nhs - it is so hard when others get pregnant so easily and there's no support for us. 

Anyway, happy Sunday to everyone. Speak soon xxx


----------



## woolie (Mar 27, 2014)

I had one ICSI embryo transfer on March 27th and I am taking my pregnancy test on April 9th (this Wednesday) woke this morning with some mild cramps that almost feel pre menstrual..... I am naturally a worrier anyway and I have other 'pregnancy like' symptoms but realise many of these are part and parcel of the progesterone anyway..... I am keeping everything crossed. I have so far had NO bleeding or spotting, just vaginal discharge watery mainly, I am often tired/fatigued and have erect nipples, tender boobs.... with hunger but not thirst really. I am doing my progesterone every evening and keeping mobile for at least 30 mins after as advised by our clinic..... I feel quite alone in this process.... can anyone liken to these feelings/symptoms...


----------



## PKW (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi woolie, 

No advice from me as haven't started yet but just wanted to wish you lots of luck for Wednesday, I can only imagine how nervous and frustrating it must be. Is it your first attempt? How was the process for you?  I'm hoping to start in June time. 

There are lots of people on here who will be able to offer their first hand experience and hopefully make you feel better. The only thing I have heard is to be as positive as you can (a book I have read called IVF and ever after says about imagining the embryo growing healthily inside you and making a bond inside - almost talking to it!) 

Fingers crossed for you and please keep in touch! Serious baby dust to you xxx


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys, just a little update from me.....

So finally had my baseline scan WOO HOO!!!....all good in the hood! Lining is nice and thin at 2. something, ovaries are clear, the left one has about 6 follicles but the right one was too unclear to see.  Bit concerned about numbers when looking at some of yours on here, but my nurse seemed really pleased with it, so all I can do is trust her.  Booked to start stims on 14th as they won't start anyone before that now with Easter coming up....God knows how I'll last that long, 2 WEEKS!! but hey ho at least I'm getting there slowly but surely. I've then got 2 scans booked back to back on the 22nd and 23rd....weird! don't know why they can't do every thing on the same day, but never mind.  A bit annoying for work though,  got all this time off for the Easter hols, plus a bank holiday Monday, and then my scans are on the first Tuesday and Wednesday back, smack bang in the middle of the morning.  My head will be fine about it, just didn't want to mess my students around, I work in a high needs class with 5 autistic boys, they wont know if they're coming or going with all this.  Still it can't be helped.

Anyway, all in all I'm feeling pretty good......Thanks for getting me through this far guys and for all the well wishes for today!

Hope everyone else is good.  Sorry for no personals, but will catch up later.
As always, lots of love and hugs to you all


----------



## PKW (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

How's it going? How are your stims going Bex? Hope you're ok and feeling positive. I get it's exciting to get going too! 

We visited a clinic today - was our favourite on paper-and  pleased it didn't disappoint. We've decided to go with them - they were talking about getting started quite soon which is both scary and exciting! I'm in a positive phase at the moment, which has lasted quite a long time! Just as well as lots of my friends are getting pregnant...I'm just at the age where they all do, which is great for them of course! We're going to wait for our last consultant appointment on the NHS and my colposcopy appointment at the end of this month and then start the ball rolling! I've got my fingers crossed that the consultant doesn't throw up any more news for us and that I don't need any treatment on my cervix, so fingers crossed for that at the moment. Got to cross each hurdle! 

Hope you're well and have a great Easter! Xxx


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys,  sorry I haven't posted for a while.

Just wanted to see how everyone is getting on, hope its going well for you all.

Can you believe how the time has gone....I've got my EC on Monday!!! Can you believe that!  Didn't have a great response from the stims, felt really s***  for a few days, but spirits back up now and feeling quite positive again.

Anyway, really hope to hear from you all soon.

   
xxx


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Bex,

Glad your spirits are back up again!  Hope the EC goes well on Monday!

I had my progesterone tested again, but on day 23 this time, rather than 21, as my cycle is usually 30 days.  It was 66.5, which is apparently very good, but my temp tends to dip a bit on about day 25 and then the spotting starts, my temp then goes back up, but the dip seems to point to a drop in progesterone. I am thinking of getting it tested on day 25 just to see what the level is like then.

Feeling pretty relaxed about things at the moment, which is good. Coming to the end of my 6 months of Chinese herbs and acupuncture. Although I haven't conceived, I do feel they have helped my cycles and I am in better shape than I was before, having changed my diet etc.

Good to hear from you!


----------



## Nicj73 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm just introducing myself. We are currently waiting to get going, we have our treatment planning (d21) appointment in a week, hopefully all will be OK and we can start the DR. I'm apprehensive and excited, all at the same time. We understand that at my age (40) the odds are stacked against us, however our doctor seemed really positive. 
I'm currently taking Pregnacare conception, Royal Jelly and CoQ10 also have DEHA on order, wish I had known about these earlier, as egg quality seems the main concern for my age.
I;m trying to remain positive, however I'm aware of all the hurdles we need to jump but fx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi there, it's always a mix of feelings when starting a cycle but you will find lots of support and information from the ladies on here. Best of luck and keep us up to date with your progress.


----------



## PKW (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys,

Good to hear from you all again. Good luck for Monday Bex- exciting but nervous! Glad you are feeling positive..I think it helps as it's so consuming. 

Welcome to FF - I'm fairly new too and it's really helpful to talk to people who are going through the same things. We've been ttc for over 2 years and have recently found out that it's male factor. We had blood tests done (me progesterone as came back as low and AMH to check my egg reserve). We have our NHS appointment tomorrow to discuss the findings...I'm pretty nervous. Just got my head around needing IVF (with ICSI) without them saying there is something else too! I then have my colopscopy on Wednesday where I will find out whether we can actually start IVF soon or whether they want to monitor me. So it feels like quite an important week! We've been away this weekend but the nerves and anxiety have started creeping in and the what-ifs that this week could bring. 

We have decided on our fertility clinic (paying for first round and hoping for NHS round if we're not successful - have to wait 3 years even though consultant said there's no way we'll conceive naturally! Mad! So lucky that both sets of parents are willing to share cost of a round....we're now saving for round 3 - sounds pessimistic but practical I think). The clinic are lovely and really positive (although haven't actually seen any of our records yet) so I just want to get started! 

Good luck tomorrow Bex and keep us posted! 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------

